# [SOLVED] radeon hd2900 reverting to software rendering

## Charus

Hello to gentoo community. Im new at gentoo world, so i try explain my problem as better i can.

My video card is a radeon hd 2900 pro, i use the xf86-video-ati drivers version 6.14.3, media-libs/mesa version is 7.11.2 and my kernel version 3.2.12 (kernel compiled with genkernel all). I have also emerged linux-firmware package (version 20120125).

My error log is:

grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

grep AIGLX /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast

```

Any help is appreciated.Last edited by Charus on Mon May 21, 2012 4:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

If you build your kernel with DRM_RADEON=m then you need to make sure that the radeon kernel module is loaded before X starts. Also DRM_RADEON_KMS must be enabled.

Verify that KMS works with cat /proc/fb (should show radeondrmfb).

----------

## Charus

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> If you build your kernel with DRM_RADEON=m then you need to make sure that the radeon kernel module is loaded before X starts. Also DRM_RADEON_KMS must be enabled.
> 
> Verify that KMS works with cat /proc/fb (should show radeondrmfb).

 

Fixed long time ago, As you said enabling kms do the trick. Thx btw.

----------

